# Nass Sunday   6-3  @ 530



## powhunter (Jun 3, 2012)

Gonna roll out of the soccer fields after work today.....

Steveo


----------



## bvibert (Jun 3, 2012)

Maybe, if it's not raining.


----------



## powhunter (Jun 3, 2012)

bvibert said:


> Maybe, if it's not raining.[/QUok will check in la8er


----------



## powhunter (Jun 3, 2012)

Cancelled

Steveo


----------

